

Y Combinator Applicant Video Collection - citizenkeys
http://avsquid.com/wiki/ycombinator_applicants

======
shawnee_
Would the YC team mind sharing which of the "accepted" W11 bunch submitted a
video in lieu of / in addition to their applications?

I was a YC applicant once - 2007 as a single-person founder. Although I
personally would never do a video, it is an interesting idea.

~~~
citizenkeys
I did this same page last funding session and submitted it to Hacker News:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1862327>

Most of the applicants submitting video will gladly tell you which video is
their and discuss it, which is one of the fundamental ideas of the site. I'm
applying with AV Squid again this funding session.

------
glasner
Wow, I really see what PG meant about scripted videos now. After a few takes I
unintentionally created a script in my head. I had to walk away from it for a
couple days and ended up doing my video on my next take.

Finally, it sounded like me instead of a robot.

------
kunjaan
It is inspiring to see a lot of young and super excited people super
passionate about providing a social twist to the world.

------
pawn
Hey, I have a video for you to add to the list of Summer 2011 applicants.

<http://gamerhighway.posterous.com/>

------
baddox
Why doesn't the site say what startup corresponds to each link?

~~~
citizenkeys
Because the videos generally don't have that information.

------
ammmir
you should prune the 404's.

thanks for posting this, though. some of these are hilarious and great
examples of what not to do!

------
citizenkeys
This link is actually part of my ycombinator application idea. It has some
"stealth" features that I haven't yet implemented. I also applied last funding
session and have continued to work on this. Anybody got any feedback?

------
mbrightman
Hey you found our video! We're the fourth one (Moral Fibers).

~~~
glasner
Love the passion, but you might want to rerecord it. The high pitch squeal is
unbearable.

~~~
mbrightman
Thanks! And sorry for the high pitch squeal, our web dev/hacker extraordinaire
is working on it as we speak.

------
lifestyleigni
Hey you found our video too! (We're the SpotHero one)

